# MSD verses MSR lamps



## ship (Aug 13, 2009)

A club operating customer of ours recently thought his lamps were not so bright of late in the last round of purchases (possibly of a cheaper alternative brand) and he wanted some MSD 575 lamps this time to replace the less bright MSR 575/2 lamps he last bought or perhaps alternate brand he last bought in saving a few dollars per lamp.

Club owner has cash that's good and after about ten years still don't know what lamp he is using so as to request it specifically. When I talk with him I attempt to optimize his lamps for budget and cost effictiveness but he is not directly my resale account. The other sales people tend to simplify options for expediance in proiding what he wants by way of say requesting a HPL 575 but no further info. Expediance by way of the past us sold him many forms of that and none decided on to be the lamp he wants this time. Ten years of the same questions. This time its MSD 575 lamps which is something I don't remember ever selling him but sure at almost double the lamp price but also double the lamp life.

So what given this lamp has double the lamp life other differences if any or similiarities will this customer see or not see in comparison to used other lamps alread in his fixtures? ? Assuming last time he bought lamps but of a cheaper for price selling brand and didn't optimize the new lamp in the fixture, how will his new MSD 575 lamps compare to other companies making a simlar to MSR 575/2 lamps and those MSR 575/2 lamps left on his hang now that he has added brand new MSD 575 lamps to it?


----------

